

PyCuda: lets you access Nvidia's CUDA parallel computation API from Python - chaostheory
http://mathema.tician.de/software/pycuda

======
npk
Excellent,

I've been intending to play with CUDA compuation for a while, this seems like
a great way to begin. It's especially nice that the documentation seems
helpful. I'd be curious to hear peoples experiences with pycuda.

~~~
lutorm
Greg and I talked about this last week, and it seems quite useful. I've been
playing around with Cuda computations for dust temperatures and calling it
from python would be useful. The biggest hurdle isn't the interface, though,
it's rewriting your code to run on the GPU, so pycuda isn't such a big change
since you still have to write the _GPU code_ in C.

~~~
pmorici
"you still have to write the GPU code in C"

You're almost better off writing python modules in C that take advantage of
CUDA for specific applications instead of using a general one that really
doesn't hide any of the more difficult pats of the CUDA API anyways.

